# 3DS emulator Citra now has "networking" support



## Scarlet (Nov 4, 2017)

Hot damn that's scary. Will be interesting to see this develop.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2017)

This looks great.  Props to the devs; it's comforting to know that Smash Run with others online is now somewhat possible.


----------



## zoogie (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks Chary!

To be clear, this is local wireless play only.
Still very cool as there are a ton of games that use this feature in lieu of true internet multiplayer. 
So this potentially greatly enhances the 3ds's online scene provided more games get support.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 4, 2017)

Yas me bois.
YASYASYASYASYASYA


----------



## Konathedemo (Nov 4, 2017)

Wow Chary that was fast!


----------



## Jacklack3 (Nov 4, 2017)

Can't wait for TASbots to beat random people online in smash.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> Can't wait for TASbots to beat random people online in smash.


Jeez, tell me about it.  The actual AI in the game is bad enough, what with their tendency to _fucking perfect-shield everything._  I can only imagine the hell TASBots would bring.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 4, 2017)

I wonder if any emulators can do local wireless with real systems? It be something I wondered long time. Since both a pc and game system have wifi right?


----------



## Jacklack3 (Nov 4, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Jeez, tell me about it.  The actual AI in the game is bad enough, what with their tendency to _fucking perfect-shield everything._  I can only imagine the hell TASBots would bring.


Imagine you playing smash, then some TASbot exploits it to become a game of poker, if you lose your 3DS bricks.


----------



## YeezusWalks (Nov 4, 2017)

That's pretty awesome!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 4, 2017)

i already have a 3ds :v


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i already have a 3ds :v


You can use Citra to play _local wireless_ games online, though.  In other words, hypothetically, even if the game doesn't have online features, if it has local wireless multiplayer, you can play online using that through Citra.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 4, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> You can use Citra to play _local wireless_ games online, though.  In other words, hypothetically, even if the game doesn't have online features, if it has local wireless multiplayer, you can play online using that through Citra.


and why i would use citra?
my pc can't even run GameCube


----------



## YeezusWalks (Nov 4, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> and why i would use citra?
> my pc can't even run GameCube


same...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> and why i would use citra?
> my pc can't even run GameCube


I don't know why you would use Citra, tbh.  It's just for people who already have PCs that can run Citra.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 4, 2017)

Maybe because people want to use it? Because they can? Ever thought of that?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 4, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Maybe because people want to use it? Because they can? Ever thought of that?


"because they can"
that sounds too richie for me
/s


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 4, 2017)

I have a question about citra emulator. Does it support new 3ds features?
Honnestly, i never used it and probably never will. Its just by curiosity im asking


----------



## Chary (Nov 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I have a question about citra emulator. Does it support new 3ds features?
> Honnestly, i never used it and probably never will. Its just by curiosity im asking


It wouldn't have a NFC chip in it for amiibo, and extra N3DS processing power would be null since its run on a PC. I can't say I've seen any features of a N3DS that would work via emulation.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 4, 2017)

Chary said:


> It wouldn't have a NFC chip in it for amiibo, and extra N3DS processing power would be null since its run on a PC. I can't say I've seen any features of a N3DS that would work via emulation.


Well the c joystick for example?


----------



## YeezusWalks (Nov 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Well the c joystick for example?


iirc it does... you would just have to bind it... (I'm not 100% sure)


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 4, 2017)

Supershadic1000000 said:


> iirc it does... you would just have to bind it... (I'm not 100% sure)


Okok, so same for zl and zr button i guess?


----------



## YeezusWalks (Nov 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Okok, so same for zl and zr button i guess?


i'd assume so... (i really hope i'm right... can someone fact check me?)


----------



## Wuigi (Nov 4, 2017)

If citra already ran on more common CPUs/GPUs this would be a killer feature that many people would use.


----------



## ultimatetemper (Nov 5, 2017)

So does that mean something like the link function in Inazuma Eleven games could be possible on Citra on a future?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2017)

Supershadic1000000 said:


> i'd assume so... (i really hope i'm right... can someone fact check me?)


It does.  I remember seeing an option for the C-Stick in the Qt version of Citra's Input menu.


----------



## YeezusWalks (Nov 5, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> It does.  I remember seeing an option for the C-Stick in the Qt version of Citra's Input menu.


thank you! I didn't 100% remember... (I lowkey thought I was talking out of my ass ._.)


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2017)

Supershadic1000000 said:


> thank you! I didn't 100% remember... (I lowkey thought I was talking out of my ass ._.)


No problem!  And don't worry about it, has happened to me on more than one occasion.


----------



## Sonansune (Nov 5, 2017)

that sucks.


----------



## Abcdfv (Nov 5, 2017)

Ericjwg said:


> that sucks.


Why does it suck?


----------



## orangy57 (Nov 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> and why i would use citra?
> my pc can't even run GameCube



for people that don't have a shitty laptop and don't own a 3ds


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 5, 2017)

Orangy57 said:


> for people that don't have a shitty laptop and don't own a 3ds


i said
"why I would use citra"
do you know what is "_*I*_"?
it's not "everybody" or "other people"


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i said
> "why I would use citra"
> do you know what is "_*I*_"?
> it's not "everybody" or "other people"


I though 3ds was less powerfull than gamecube


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I though 3ds was less powerfull than gamecube


it's something called optmize my son, my PC can run gamecube good sometimes but 3DS? HELL NO


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> it's something called optmize my son, my PC can run gamecube good sometimes but 3DS? HELL NO


Erf... if you say so...


----------



## YeezusWalks (Nov 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> it's something called optmize my son, my PC can run gamecube good sometimes but 3DS? HELL NO


What are your specs?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Erf... if you say so...


:face_palm: ok dude.. ok.. just go please



Supershadic1000000 said:


> What are your specs?


everything intel lol


----------



## YeezusWalks (Nov 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> :face_palm: ok dude.. ok.. just go please
> 
> 
> everything intel lol


same... my processor is bad... its an intel i3 4012-y... 1.5 ghz and it throttles to 600 mhz when its hot... (I have a laptop with NO COOLING!) and integrated graphics...and 4 gbs of ram which is mediocre... atleast my laptop has 500 gb of storage...


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 5, 2017)

Supershadic1000000 said:


> same... my processor is bad... its an intel i3 4012-y... 1.5 ghz and it throttles to 600 mhz when its hot... (I have a laptop with NO COOLING!) and integrated graphics...and 4 gbs of ram which is mediocre... atleast my laptop has 500 gb of storage...


kinda same but mine is intel i5
but still it's nothing


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 5, 2017)

Is the server / are the servers provided by the Citra developer out of their own pocket or can we use own servers?


----------



## DKB (Nov 5, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Is the server / are the servers provided by the Citra developer out of their own pocket or can we use own servers?



You run it yourself, port forward, etc.


----------



## DuoForce (Nov 5, 2017)

So happy I won't have to worry about the servers dying


----------



## Xzi (Nov 5, 2017)

Man that looks great, I didn't even realize Citra could make 3DS games look that good.  Does it do 60 FPS too?  Would definitely be a preferred way to play Pokemon.


----------



## zoogie (Nov 5, 2017)

This is an offbeat question, but who narrated that video?
Surprisingly good voice work if that's just one of the Citra team members.


----------



## NicoAICP (Nov 5, 2017)

Now I need a computer that does support citra, cause i cant really use it (i can barely play pokemon art academy on it)


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> "because they can"
> that sounds too richie for me
> /s


Stop it. Really.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 5, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Is the server / are the servers provided by the Citra developer out of their own pocket or can we use own servers?


sounds more like it' just a host/clients setup, i.e no servers are maintained by citra. it' all just player to player


----------



## Eurasiam (Nov 5, 2017)

I told my friends but seems none of them care. Am i the only one who's really hyped over this D: Now i can do the battle tree/maison online with my friends! thats big news for me IMO.


----------



## drwhojan (Nov 5, 2017)

More pulls to be added some time, network and multiplayer
https://github.com/citra-emu/citra/pulls


----------



## clemente970 (Nov 5, 2017)

what if i use a 3ds and my friend use Ctra? it allows cross local play?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 5, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Stop it. Really.


can't you see the "/s"
i say to you, stop please


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> can't you see the "/s"
> i say to you, stop please


Yes, I can, and I stand by what I said. Stop it.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 5, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Yes, I can, and I stand by what I said. Stop it.


eeeh.. i ask you.. stop ¬¬


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 5, 2017)

Very nice but I think they should focus on an increase the games compatibility and improving graphics as well as increase the speed too. Just saying.


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (Nov 5, 2017)

Most of the people will just play some Pokemon's online in Citra.


----------



## drwhojan (Nov 5, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Very nice but I think they should focus on an increase the games compatibility and improving graphics as well as increase the speed too. Just saying.



That where vertex-thread is needed, But wwylele not got around to fixing his branch up, hopefully to get it compiled in both msvc and mingw
this branch speed was grate, https://github.com/citra-emu/citra/compare/master...Phanto-m:threads_vtx but not compile also in mingw

wwylele working on branch but slow as he quote at moment.
https://github.com/citra-emu/citra/compare/master...wwylele:vertex-thread-3


----------



## Jonna (Nov 5, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> Can't wait for TASbots to beat random people online in smash.


Hmm... interesting thought, but would it actually work? How many of the tools would actually show server-side?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 5, 2017)

drwhojan said:


> That where vertex-thread is needed, But wwylele not got around to fixing his branch up, hopefully to get it compiled in both msvc and mingw
> this branch speed was grate, https://github.com/citra-emu/citra/compare/master...Phanto-m:threads_vtx but not compile also in mingw
> 
> wwylele working on branch but slow as he quote at moment.
> https://github.com/citra-emu/citra/compare/master...wwylele:vertex-thread-3



Thank you.


----------



## drwhojan (Nov 5, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Thank you.


Added you could find.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 5, 2017)

drwhojan said:


> Added you could find.



I know. Much obliged.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2017)

That's pretty awesome. Wii netplay is a thing, right? Now all we need is Wii U


----------



## SaiTheOHaireDeliveryGuy (Nov 5, 2017)

Looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Nov 5, 2017)

Jonna said:


> Hmm... interesting thought, but would it actually work? How many of the tools would actually show server-side?


Easy really, just go to the edge of the stage, then use a move that can get the person in all directions, beat them by doing a crazy combo in one place so they can't move, then do it again until it wins.


----------



## Joom (Nov 5, 2017)

Does the Wii U Pro controller work with Citra provided one has the proper configuration set up? I use one with Dolphin and Mupen because they detect the Bluetooth interface, and I've really been wanting to try out this emulator. This news just makes me want to more.


----------



## Diego788 (Nov 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> and why i would use citra?
> my pc can't even run GameCube



hey dat me


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 5, 2017)

If Smogon went for this over Showdown, I'd play along better. I prefer the real stuff over that simulator, and this brings it closer to the real stuff.


----------



## MENTALDOMINANCE (Nov 6, 2017)

Really not impressed. You know what I would love? For CITRA to work on game compatibility.
The bug in MARIO & LUIGI PAPER JAM has existed like... FOREVER and no one seems to care.
Whenever there are multiple mushrooms going into the giant wheel the game comes to
an unplayable crawl. How come CEMU the WII-U emulator is near perfect and is even playing
games initially intended for 720p now in 1080p and beyond perfectly but CITRA isn't even
emulating a 3DS properly yet? It seems like no progress has been made in years on it.
Also, where's the 3D support? For a 3D system, you'd think it wouldn't be that hard for them
to allow those of us with 3D HDTVS to play the 3D stuff in actual 3D.
Savestates would be nice as well, although I've heard the author doesn't care about it.
It just seems like working on NETWORKING is kinda pointless at this stage.


----------



## DuoForce (Nov 6, 2017)

MENTALDOMINANCE said:


> Really not impressed. You know what I would love? For CITRA to work on game compatibility.
> The bug in MARIO & LUIGI PAPER JAM has existed like... FOREVER and no one seems to care.
> Whenever there are multiple mushrooms going into the giant wheel the game comes to
> an unplayable crawl. How come CEMU the WII-U emulator is near perfect and is even playing
> ...


I agree that the Citra team is slacking, they're too busy on implementing FEATURES over quality of games, though it's not the worst


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 6, 2017)

MENTALDOMINANCE said:


> Really not impressed. You know what I would love? For CITRA to work on game compatibility.
> The bug in MARIO & LUIGI PAPER JAM has existed like... FOREVER and no one seems to care.
> Whenever there are multiple flat mushrooms going into the giant wheel the game comes to
> an unplayable crawl. How come CEMU the WII-U emulator is near perfect and is even playing
> ...


luckily it' open source so I guess you will be able to go fix it up for us all, while your there can you get real online support included too ......k tnx


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2017)

MENTALDOMINANCE said:


> Really not impressed. You know what I would love? For CITRA to work on game compatibility.
> The bug in MARIO & LUIGI PAPER JAM has existed like... FOREVER and no one seems to care.
> Whenever there are multiple mushrooms going into the giant wheel the game comes to
> an unplayable crawl. How come CEMU the WII-U emulator is near perfect and is even playing
> ...


Citra (unlike CEMU, which is closed-source and actively funded) is an open-source emulator, relying on the contributions of random programmers from around the world, who are only able to work on it in their spare time.  This isn't some sequestered-off team of developers working round-the-clock to get the emulator working as good as possible for the next release.  Plus, having to reconcile commits from quite possible thousands of contributors is a tough task to bear, which is why we have several forks of Citra floating around on the internet.  _These people owe you nothing._

Like mentioned above, if you really do wish to see this bug fixed, take up programming and figure it out for yourself.  Learn about C and the lower-level workings of the 3DS.  Programming can be very rewarding, and you'd actually be contributing to Citra's development by doing so.


----------



## MENTALDOMINANCE (Nov 6, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Citra (unlike CEMU, which is closed-source and actively funded) is an open-source emulator, relying on the contributions of random programmers from around the world, who are only able to work on it in their spare time.  This isn't some sequestered-off team of developers working round-the-clock to get the emulator working as good as possible for the next release.  Plus, having to reconcile commits from quite possible thousands of contributors is a tough task to bear, which is why we have several forks of Citra floating around on the internet.  _These people owe you nothing._
> 
> Like mentioned above, if you really do wish to see this bug fixed, take up programming and figure it out for yourself.  Learn about C and the lower-level workings of the 3DS.  Programming can be very rewarding, and you'd actually be contributing to Citra's development by doing so.




I don't need a canned response like this, it seems _anytime anyone_ says _anything_ bad about _any_ open source or community driven project,
we always hear the same canned "well you can do it yourself if you don't like it" answer. Is this really necessary?
I do know how to program but I am simply not good enough at low level programming to be of any help and I know and admit this.
I know what I'm good at and I know what I suck at, that doesn't mean I can't critique.
I'm just pointing out that it's kinda pointless to work on networking when so much of the base core isn't 100% yet.
I'm also pointing out the fact that it seems Citra has been around forever, possibly even longer than CEMU,
and it doesn't seem to be making much progress. Sure, there are nightly builds, but I can go back months and nothing really seems
to be different. The same bugs exist in games that don't work or work poorly. I would gladly support the project financially if I knew
they'd focus on getting the core of it working better but right now it seems that is simply not the focus.
Also, as mentioned above, when such a project gets too big, too many hands in the cookie jar seem to paralyze it rather than help.
The best projects are always when a _few talented_ coders work on it, not _many average_ coders.


----------



## lordelan (Nov 6, 2017)

Fantastic update!
Does this work for the Libretro core of Citra as well? For example in RetroArch?



VinLark said:


> Now all we need is Wii U


Already a thing:
https://www.reddit.com/r/cemu/comments/75kqcp/the_next_cemu_release_will_support_native_online/


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 6, 2017)

so this is general net play and not in the form of say me being able to play with folks on normal 3ds's, right?


----------



## Anonymous42456 (Nov 7, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> Can't wait for TASbots to beat random people online in smash.


Hell yeah!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2017)

lordelan said:


> Fantastic update!
> Does this work for the Libretro core of Citra as well? For example in RetroArch?



Not currently. Not sure how we are going to tackle this at this point in time.


----------



## Pluupy (Nov 7, 2017)

MENTALDOMINANCE said:


> I don't need a canned response like this, it seems _anytime anyone_ says _anything_ bad about _any_ open source or community driven project,
> we always hear the same canned "well you can do it yourself if you don't like it" answer. Is this really necessary?


Yes. Your comment is whining about a free service. This small team of developers who have spawned Citra owe you nothing. Without them, we would not have a 3DS emulator at all. 

Unless you can code and can provide constructive discussion to achieve wider compatibility, you're just wasting everyone's time.  

Everyone can critique, but few can provide constructive criticism. Nobody wants your shitty opinion unless you can be constructive. Take that with you through life, because you'll find people don't care about opinions unless fruit can come of it.


----------



## lordelan (Nov 7, 2017)

jselby said:


> Not currently. Not sure how we are going to tackle this at this point in time.


Don't rush on that one haha. Just asking. Would be a very fine thing for the future.


----------



## SilverTheGamer (Nov 7, 2017)

Now i'm mad that this new emulator emulates 3DS WIRELESS WHILE NO DS EMULATORS TO THE SAME


----------



## ww97 (Nov 7, 2017)

Chary said:


> Luigi' Mansion: Dark Moon and Monster Hunter 3U/4U also work, but have multiple issues.



No another issue matter for me, since I don't mind netplay, but... 
plz tell me that the extremely low fps on Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon has been arisen to at least 20fps, similar to other games in citra  (I use B.E. build)


----------



## MENTALDOMINANCE (Nov 7, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> Yes. Your comment is whining about a free service. This small team of developers who have spawned Citra owe you nothing. Without them, we would not have a 3DS emulator at all.
> 
> Unless you can code and can provide constructive discussion to achieve wider compatibility, you're just wasting everyone's time.
> 
> Everyone can critique, but few can provide constructive criticism. Nobody wants your shitty opinion unless you can be constructive. Take that with you through life, because you'll find people don't care about opinions unless fruit can come of it.



Voicing an opinion that I feel they should work on more important things, that there's too many people working on the project
and that no real substantial progress seems to be being made is not "whining".
It is also not claiming that I am owed anything by the developers.

I repeat - I am so sick of this kind of canned response. I'm also sick of people who claim to speak for others
("nobody wants your shitty opinion") and the general condescending attitude. Do you really feel so insecure making a point
that you have to involve imaginary supporters? It could also be argued that "my shitty opinion" is mostly fact anyhow and
I'm sure many others hold it. I love the scene as much as anyone and I do not intend to offend anyone but I really hate it
when any form of criticism is exaggerated as you are doing with me in an attempt to make me look like I'm just the biggest
dick in the world when really all I'm saying is things could be better. Why is expecting better wrong?

Constructive criticism is pointing out valid and logical truths. Game compatibility has not really changed in months and there
is a point when a project gets too big - as someone else pointed out, it's a chore to simply keep track of all the users
submitting updates and keep the builds straight. No one would say that's a _good_ thing. I don't want a war so I hope all
points have been made and we can move on and have positive discussions that sometimes include criticism without
the critic being crucified or told that he/she can not voice their opinion unless they join a development team and code.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2017)

MENTALDOMINANCE said:


> I repeat - I am so sick of this kind of canned response.



What other answer are you looking for here? Condescending, maybe, but that is how it is - the community themselves has driven this disconnect.



MENTALDOMINANCE said:


> Game compatibility has not really changed in months



It most certainly has. People are working towards both GPU improvements, I know people are working on IPC (multiprocess - swkeyboard I think), a million other things are going on as well. Reverse engineering is incredibly time-intensive, and most devs just want to work on the obvious stuff, which is perfectly fine.



MENTALDOMINANCE said:


> or told that he/she can not voice their opinion unless they join a development team and code.



You are free to voice your opinion, but when it is the exact same argument that is being made on every single Reddit, GBATemp, Youtube post that we make, people get really, *really *sick of it. That is how it is.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 8, 2017)

these arguments are often the most pointless "obvious" suggestions to make, do you really think devs involved just go "ooooh you know what!, we could fix all these bugs really easily, but what I think people _really_ want is network support, sometimes you have to just have faith that the people who _can_ code an emulator aren't absolute idiots who cannot realise that fixing game compatibity and bugs would be a good thing to do if/when they can

don't get me wrong I can understand peoples frustration if they just want magic to happen so they themselves can just use an emulator, but I would like thing hope that people capable of making emulators understand simple logic and don't need constant prompts to keep breathing


----------



## Jonna (Nov 9, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> Easy really, just go to the edge of the stage, then use a move that can get the person in all directions, beat them by doing a crazy combo in one place so they can't move, then do it again until it wins.


Yes, but the actual method of doing so - save state reloading wouldn't show on the other side as well, and neither would slowing down the game. Unless they specifically program the TASing tools to show up and synchronize on both sides during multiplayer, which would benefit... no one?


----------



## Derek1199 (Nov 9, 2017)

This is gonna be interesting probably. Never used citra though. No need to.


----------



## Milenium (Dec 3, 2017)

That's some great news, Citra is improving faster than i thought.

I hope we can use features such as DLC/amiibo soon. Also does anyone knows if the citra multiplayer works with FE Fates, or its just smash and pokemon?


----------



## FIXMY3DS (Dec 7, 2017)

jselby said:


> Not currently. Not sure how we are going to tackle this at this point in time.


Well, I feel fixing the Windows builds is more important tbh.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2017)

Damn, that's awesome.

I hope melonDS gets support for something like this. I'd love to be able to screw around in Pokemon Platinum's underground with internet friends, since I know nobody irl who owns DPPt.
I know that melonDS is getting WiFi support, but ya can't do the underground over WiFi.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2017)

FIXMY3DS said:


> Well, I feel fixing the Windows builds is more important tbh.


Um, they work fine? They are managed by two different teams?


----------



## FIXMY3DS (Dec 19, 2017)

jselby said:


> Um, they work fine? They are managed by two different teams?


I was talking about the build bot and it being behind in updates to Citra Libretro and how it also didn't compile for me, for Windows.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2017)

FIXMY3DS said:


> I was talking about the build bot and it being behind in updates to Citra Libretro and how it also didn't compile for me, for Windows.


If you are talking specifically about changes, I have to manually rebase it with changes from upstream whenever updates are made there. Building should work fine with the standard Citra build guide, except with '-DENABLE_SDL2=0 -DENABLE_QT=0 -DENABLE_LIBRETRO=1' or similar.


----------



## FIXMY3DS (Dec 20, 2017)

jselby said:


> If you are talking specifically about changes, I have to manually rebase it with changes from upstream whenever updates are made there. Building should work fine with the standard Citra build guide, except with '-DENABLE_SDL2=0 -DENABLE_QT=0 -DENABLE_LIBRETRO=1' or similar.


I am talking about https://forums.libretro.com/t/citra-and-redream-cores-not-being-updated-on-buildbot/12621/10 . I still can't get it to work for some reason. If the build bot gets fixed, then I'll be happy!  But in the meantime, Windows users get Citra version a0a4d69 from the Online Updater.
( WHICH IS FROM 27TH OF AUGUST!  ) I am not going to make a Linux virtual machine just for the 3DS Libretro core. This is also a problem if I want to contribute to Citra Libretro, as I don't know what has been fixed or not. *cough cough* high pitched sound *cough cough* https://github.com/libretro/citra/issues/17 or https://github.com/libretro/citra/issues/16 or https://github.com/libretro/citra/issues/15


----------



## FIXMY3DS (Jan 1, 2018)

jselby said:


> If you are talking specifically about changes, I have to manually rebase it with changes from upstream whenever updates are made there. Building should work fine with the standard Citra build guide, except with '-DENABLE_SDL2=0 -DENABLE_QT=0 -DENABLE_LIBRETRO=1' or similar.



Cool that you upgraded Citra Libretro  In short, can we have the build-bot fixed for Windows?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2018)

FIXMY3DS said:


> Cool that you upgraded Citra Libretro  In short, can we have the build-bot fixed for Windows?


I don't run the buildbot - that is the LibRetro team.


----------



## Makapak (Jun 1, 2018)

Meanwhile ds multiplayer in emulators is still in a weird state after a decade...


----------

